# yang jun,yang jwing ming or Chen Manching's



## Edmindo (Oct 25, 2010)

I did get some videos from yang jun,yang jwing ming and Chen Manching's 
just for _supplement _to that training
I have been _watching them for 6 mounths 
I think that yang jwing ming form is better 
what do you think?
_


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it depends on what you are learning from your sifu.

All 3 are doing versions of Yang Style that are not the same.


----------



## mograph (Oct 26, 2010)

Can you describe _why_ one is better than the others?


----------



## Edmindo (Oct 26, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think it depends on what you are learning from your sifu.
> 
> All 3 are doing versions of Yang Style that are not the same.


yes they are diferent 
in fact my sifu form looks more like Chen Manching's


----------



## Edmindo (Oct 26, 2010)

mograph said:


> Can you describe _why_ one is better than the others?


sorry what I meant to say is no better but it looks more for _Fighting
because I know all they are good
 I did learn more like chen manchings form
but untill I can relly master this way then I may try some thing else 
I do not want to comfuse my body (muscle memory)












































































































































_ than the other two


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2010)

With Taiji, stick with your sifu and be patient.

Learning to fight with taiji takes time.


----------

